# My new Betta in his new Evolve 4 tank



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

I set this tank up last Monday. I'm not sure of my new pretty boys name yet...for some reason "Moon" came to me in the car driving home when I got him... not sure though. I'm also leaning towards Ghost or Gabriel. What do you guys think?


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

Any name suggestions would be greatly appreciated ... here is a close up


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I love the look of your tank!!! also I think Gabriel is a good name for him!!


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

jesssan2442 said:


> I love the look of your tank!!! also I think Gabriel is a good name for him!!


Thanks so much! It took me quite a while to get the tank the way I wanted it. I had to tie the branches toghter to make the "Tree", they were just sticks. I also tied Christmas Moss to make the "leaves", hopefully they will get thicker in time if I prune them. 
I like Gabriel too..he looks kind of angelic. :-D


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah he does look really angelic... and I've always wanted some christmas moss for my driftwood but I can't find it at any of my local stores so one day I'll have to order it off the internet


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Gabriel is an adorable name!


----------



## newbettaguy (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful tank set up.. looks natural and id like to live there if I were a fishy.... 

Gabriel is a wonderful name for him.

I have one question about the evolve system.... they do not have lids so what keeps your bettas from jumping out? 

Everything I read says a tank with a hood. Am I missing something about the Evolve?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

^ The Evolve has a lid on it.


----------



## newbettaguy (Apr 15, 2013)

sorry dont see it in the pic lol and the ones on disply in stores never have a lid on them


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Your tank is simply beautiful I just love it, great work on the trees and moss ! Wow I bet your guy loves his new home !!!! I vote for the name Gabriel also.


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

Ahhhh thanks guys! Im glad you like my new tank. Thanks for all the kind words and helping with his name. , Gabriel it is ! 

Yes the evolve has a lid, it's just a clear plastic flat piece with little edges that just sort of hang or sit on the edge of the tank. It has a few vents in the back and a hole in the right front corner for feeding. I guess the designers were going for the minimalist look. :-D

Here's pic looking down at it so you can see what it looks like. The moisture has built up so you can't see how big his bubble nest is. Two days in the tank and he's got a quarter of the tank covered lol


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Both tank and fish are gorgeous! The name Gabriel fits him very well!!!


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Yay Evolve 4 and that is a beautiful Betta! I always like the look of white sand.


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Mermaid77 and VJM!


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

jesssan2442 said:


> I've always wanted some christmas moss for my driftwood but I can't find it at any of my local stores so one day I'll have to order it off the internet


I couldnt find any at the LFS either, OR driftwood. Then last week I was talking to a guy that works at my local Petco who raises Bettas and knows a lot about planted tanks, he told me about a place called "The Planted Aquarium Store". It's about a 45 min drive from here but he said that's where he gets all his plants and supplies, even though he works at Petco! Lol So thats where I was abe to find the Christmas Moss. 
I hope you're able to find some too .


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you live in South Florida?


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

VJM said:


> Do you live in South Florida?


Oops! Sorry about the double post!


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, Boynton Beach.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Palm Beach County represent! I'm in West Palm. The Planted Aquarium is awesome. Which is good, since it is the only freshwater aquarium store for hours around.


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

VJM said:


> Palm Beach County represent! I'm in West Palm. The Planted Aquarium is awesome. Which is good, since it is the only freshwater aquarium store for hours around.


Yup, Palm Beach County.  

I agree, there are very few actual aquarium stores around other than the chains, ie Petco, Petsupermarket, and Petsmart, which are fine if you're looking for a heater or new sponge, but their plant sellection leaves much to be desired.

I remeber years ago, I use to go to a store called Fins Firs and Feathers. I think it was in Boca, on Federal Hwy. Also one called The Barrier Reef, which I think is also in Boca. But its been years and I dont remember if they had live plants. I know The Barrier Reef was geared toward salt water but they did have a limited number of freshwater fish. Of course it's been so long it could have all changed.

Have you been to either of those stores recently?


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Love your tank setup! My vote is on Gabriel as well


----------



## newbettaguy (Apr 15, 2013)

On my way to get my evolve4 today.... Orson clearance at a local petco for $34.99. Your tank is gorgeous. May l ask Ariz cost to set it up like that?


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

No, I didn't know about them. I have only found Tanks A Lot in Lake Worth, and The Planted Aquarium (which I love).


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a question about the filter on the Evolve.

How strong is the current and do you use a baffle of some sort?

I read in reviews that the filter current is WAY too strong, especially for bettas.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Mashiro said:


> I have a question about the filter on the Evolve.
> 
> How strong is the current and do you use a baffle of some sort?
> 
> I read in reviews that the filter current is WAY too strong, especially for bettas.


On high, with no baffle, it is too strong. Very easy to fix though. 

1. Put sponge around the pump in the compartment. This cuts down on the noise. It isn't bad, but some people find it annoying. 

2. Turn the pump all the way down. It's the yellow slide on the outside of the pump body. 

3. Put a chunk of coarse filter foam over the outflow nozzle. Mine is about 1" x 1" x 1". 

4. Aim the outflow nozzle up at the surface of the water, and towards the tank wall. 

That should take it down to a very gentle current even the most heavily finned betta can handle. Still keeps the water clear.


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Canis!

Newbettaguy... Lets see, got the tank at Petco on clearance for 34.98, Heater was 17.00, Sand was 4.99, the sticks that I made into trees totalled 4.00 (they sell them by weight), Christmas moss 4.99 (one bunch I split into three bunches), Dwarf Hairgrass 4.99. The other plants in there I pilfered from my 6 gallon tank. The rocks I had. Oh and the thermometer was 5 I think. So around 75.00 for everything after tax, including the tank. 

VJM... I didn't know about the one in Lake Worth, I'll have to check it out. I did run across one a few weeks ago that I thought would be promising out on Lake Worth and Jog, but they only sold tanks, not fish or plants. 

Mashiro.... I slowed down the flow on my Evolve by popping off the outflow tip (it just pops off) and sticking a little piece of filter sponge in it then popping it back on. Seems to work well.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Greylady said:


> I set this tank up last Monday. I'm not sure of my new pretty boys name yet...for some reason "Moon" came to me in the car driving home when I got him... not sure though. I'm also leaning towards Ghost or Gabriel. What do you guys think?


like your tank LOTS. how did you attach the moss to the driftwood?
oh, yes Gabriel is a very nice name and very handsome fish.


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

Otterfun said:


> like your tank LOTS. how did you attach the moss to the driftwood?
> oh, yes Gabriel is a very nice name and very handsome fish.


Thanks! I just used some clear thread, it's called "invisable thread" or "monofiliment thread" that I use for sewing. It's sort of like a thin fishing line, which would also work. I've also heard people say they just use plain ole thread or string, but I had the clear stuff and it doesn't show as much so I used that. :-D

I do need to make him some sort of cave or log for him to get in. He seems to want a place to hide when he's resting and I realize there really isn't a place like that in there like there is in my other tanks. I keep seeing him eyeing that slit in the back to the filter/pump compartment. He's already been in there once! Do not want a repeat of that.


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

such a gorgeous tank! I love making tanks look realistic. great job


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

That is a beautiful tank! Lovely fish as well! I have the same tank and now I want to redo mine to look like yours lol. Mine is a total messy jungle. I did find that my evolve light didn't quite cut it in terms of plants growth and I had to add a supplemental light. Other than that I love the tank. Oh, and I definately had to baffle the filter. But it is a sweet little nano tank.


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

Gabriel for sure! He is so cute!


----------

